

Ideas for FUSE implementation - joshuad

Hi,<p>I recently saw the following article here at HN: http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/07/building-filesystems-the-way-you-build-web-apps/ and I thought that hacking on this (FUSE) is probably a good way for me to learn more python (using the python-fuse binding).<p>What I can't come up though is an idea of a good implementation for this. Does anyone have good ideas on an implementation?
======
jwhitlark
As a toy project? You could always do a weather filesystem, something like
location/date/time, using some online weather api. Would probably be laggy,
but should have just enough to learn something. Calendars, hacker news posts,
rss feeds, are some of the other things that might make good quick but
instructional projects.

